# 2004 All-CBA



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*2004 All-CBA*

FIRST TEAM:

Josh Davis (Wyoming) (Idaho Stampede) *MOST VALUABLE PLAYER

Leonard White (Southern) (Sioux Falls Skyforce)

Anthony Goldwire (Houston) (Yakima Sun Kings) (New Jersey Nets)

Kaniel Dickens (Idaho) (Dakota Wizards)

Ronnie Fields (Rockford Lightning)


SECOND TEAM:

DeSean Hadley (Eastern Michigan) (Idaho Stampede)

David Jackson (Oregon) (Sioux Falls Skyforce)

Jemeil Rich (SMU) (Gary Steelheads)

Maurice Carter (LSU) (Dakota Wizards) (New Orleans Hornets)

Randy Livingston (LSU) (Idaho Stampede) (Los Angeles Clippers)


Dave Joerger (Dakota Wizards) *COACH OF THE YEAR


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

quite a turnaround for ronnie fields! hope he makes the league... it surprises me that a lot of the cba allstars or whatnot often dont make the league first, or sooner (than say, other cba vets the nba teams have exp. with)

damon jones used to rip it up down there for years and years


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>patticus</b>!
> quite a turnaround for ronnie fields! hope he makes the league...


Wasn't he Garnett's teamate in HS?


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Ronnie Fields started the season at PAOK Thessaloniki, but he sucked so Bane Preljevic asked him to be replaced (by Kasib Powell). I guess he must have had problems adapting to the european/or greek style of game. 

Anthony Goldwire started the season in Aris Thessaloniki (and he also sucked) so he was replaced later by William "Smush" Parker. However, in his case, he has lots of european, and indeed greek, experience, do it's hard to explain. Maybe there is something about players rejected by Thessalonikian team that makes them succesul in the CBA.


----------

